# Wo gibts die schönsten Sonnenauf- und untergänge in den Alpen?



## racing_basti (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon recht viel.

Wo findet ihr in den Alpen die schönsten Sonnaufgänge oder Sonnenuntergänge? 
Das ganze muss nicht unbedingt an eine Hütte gebunden sein.
Ich hätte jetzt das Plamourt mit dem Blick über Reschensee und Ortler im Kopf.

Was habt ihr denn noch für schöne Aussichten als Tipps auf Lager?


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Oktober 2010)

Den Standort mit dem schönsten Sonnerauf-untergang gibt es nicht.




Wenn er da ist, einfach Zeit und Ort geniessen





























cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (24. Oktober 2010)

Aufgang: Tierser Alp
Untergang: Seceda oberhalb von Wolkenstein mit Blick auf den Schlern


----------



## besos (24. Oktober 2010)

Das Stilfserjoch hat mich bisher noch nicht entäuscht, zumindest was schöne Fotos angeht ;-)









cu, Besos


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Oktober 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Aufgang: Tierser Alp
> Untergang: Seceda oberhalb von Wolkenstein mit Blick auf den Schlern



Ohhhh ja !!!


----------



## stuntzi (24. Oktober 2010)

zählt evtl nicht mehr ganz zu den "alpen", aber immerhin kann man von selbigen in ca. zwei-drei tagen durch berge dorthin gelangen. so ganz abwegig offtopic ist das küstengebirge von kroatien also nicht...






Sonnenuntergang auf dem Gipfel des "Vosac", ca 1300m über der kroatischen Adriaküste.

und als zuckerl werden einem am nächsten morgen sämtliche hömes zum meer als singletrack serviert


----------



## britta-ox (24. Oktober 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Den Standort mit dem schönsten Sonnerauf-untergang gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Wenn er da ist, einfach Zeit und Ort geniessenl


So seh ich das auch. 

Tolle Bilder. Was hast du denn für ne Kamera?


----------



## MATTESM (24. Oktober 2010)

...dennoch ists rifugio nuvolau ein tipp... 360grad doloblick....
..m..


----------



## lens83 (25. Oktober 2010)

ist jetzt zwar nicht das mega panorama, aber ich fands trotzdem ansprechend:





(Nähe Haselgruberhütte, August 2010)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Oktober 2010)

Sonnenaufgang oberhalb der Stettiner Hütte; Im Prinzip ist das aber eher nicht so ganz meine Uhrzeit ;-)


----------



## Biking_Flow (25. Oktober 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wo findet ihr in den Alpen die schönsten Sonnaufgänge oder Sonnenuntergänge?



Ich muss da Redorbiter voll und ganz zustimmen, DEN schönsten Ort gibts dafür nicht, weil ein schöner Sonnenunter- bzw. aufgang viel zu sehr von der momentanen Wetterlage abhängt.

Prinzipiell würde ich aber sagen, je höher, umso schöner, weil dann alles andere unter einem liegt und man die "rote Stunde" so richtig genießen kann. Ich könnte mir dementsprechend vorstellen, dass der Sonnenaufgang auf der Capanna Margaritha auf der Signalkuppe am schönsten ist, konnte das aber leider noch nie erleben 

Damit noch ein Bild von mir, das war irgendwann diesen Herbst in der Schweiz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (25. Oktober 2010)

Sinai, Mosesberg


----------



## stuntzi (25. Oktober 2010)

Einen Sonnenaufgang hätt ich auch noch zu bieten:





Frühstücksblick vom Falzarego-Pass zur Sorapis.


----------



## britta-ox (25. Oktober 2010)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Einen Sonnenaufgang hätt ich auch noch zu bieten:...


Wunderschöne Fotos hier. Könnte der eine oder andere mir noch verraten, mit was für einer Kamera und Objektiv ihr die Fotos gemacht habt?
Ich muss mir nämlich ne neue kaufen, hab meine letztes Jahr in Marokko verloren


----------



## stuntzi (25. Oktober 2010)

ich benutze seit jahren die panasonic lumix pocketknipsen, zZ eine fx40(=fx38). leicht und klein geht vor dina1-hochglanz-spiegelreflex-posterprint, aber da setzt jeder seine eigenen prioritäten. 





Berge und Meer.


----------



## RedOrbiter (26. Oktober 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder. Was hast du denn für ne Kamera?


Danke.
Bei den obigen Fotos war es noch die Canon ixus 500 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## ND1971 (27. Oktober 2010)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ...dennoch ists rifugio nuvolau ein tipp... 360grad doloblick....
> ..m..



definitiv !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (28. Oktober 2010)

Nicht in den Alpen, aber einer der schönsten Unter- und Aufgänge, die ich je in meinem Leben gesehen habe. 18 Grad am Abend auf 2300 Meter, Morgens 13 Grad.

La Palma, März 2010


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier hab ich noch Eins von Gestern





Vierwaldstättersee mit Pilatus


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## gipfelstürmer (28. Oktober 2010)

Schlern (von Plattkofelhütte)


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2010)

Nicht in den Alpen, aber gestern von den Höhen des Nordschwarzwaldes


----------



## Carsten (1. Dezember 2010)

Pitztaler Jöchl (Braunschweiger Hütte) war richtig fett:










aber Theodulpass am Matterhorn toppt das noch:





das sieht man besser im Video


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Dezember 2010)

Nuvolau Hütte, Dolomiten (2.574m). 
Das feinste 360°-Panorama, dass ich bisher gesehen habe:
Sonnenuntergang:

















und so sah es am nächsten Morgen aus:









Näheres hier:
Dolomitentour 2003, 3. Tag


----------



## Deleted 153402 (3. Dezember 2010)

Schlage mal zwei Klassiker vor: Den Rosengarten von Tiers aus gesehen und den Blick von der Seiser Alm:


----------



## Carsten (3. Dezember 2010)

stimmt, da hab ich auch was:


----------



## amerryl (13. Dezember 2010)

Refuge  du Viso, 2460M


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2010)

Wow. Sieht aus als würde der Monviso von unten glühen. 
Kenne den Blick von Rifugio bei Tag, kein Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (13. Dezember 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wow. Sieht aus als würde der Monviso von unten glühen.
> Kenne den Blick von Rifugio bei Tag, kein Vergleich.


Dann musst du noch mal am Abend hin - der Monviso ist ja so ein Wolkenfänger, dass du im Sommer am Abend oder in de Früh fast immer so eine schöne Stimmung dort hast!

Abendstimmung am Monviso


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2010)

Könnte sogar klappen, denn wenn alles gut geht geht es nächstes Jahr wieder in die Westalpen. Schöne Bilder


----------



## amerryl (23. Dezember 2010)

der nächste Morgen, nach einer A#### kalten Nacht am Viso







Ich kann die Ecke nur empfehlen, wir hatten eine geniale Woche!


----------

